

IEEE: What Constituted Invention? (History of the Intel 4004) [mp3] - jcr
http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computing-lives/home/-/blogs/what-constituted-invention-

======
jcr
The other three parts are here:

[http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computing-
lives/home/-/bl...](http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computing-
lives/home/-/blogs/what-constituted-invention-part-two%3A-busicom-and-intel)

[http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computing-
lives/home/-/bl...](http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computing-
lives/home/-/blogs/what-constituted-invention-pt-3-busicom-and-
intel%3A-defining-a-product)

[http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computing-
lives/home/-/bl...](http://www.computer.org/portal/web/computing-
lives/home/-/blogs/what-constituted-invention-pt-4)

